# TV signal scrambled



## bodybagga (Aug 10, 2006)

a few days ago i hooked my cable into my TV tuner, scanned my signal and it worked perfectly. The next day i tried to watch it again and my signal looks scrambled, and my tuner wont pick up my cable signal when i try to set my signal up. Does anybody know what the hell is goin on here, id appriciate it if someone could help me.  I have dualcore AMD64 with windows XP Media 2005 SP2 .


----------



## sartaj (Oct 25, 2006)

bodybagga said:


> a few days ago i hooked my cable into my TV tuner, scanned my signal and it worked perfectly. The next day i tried to watch it again and my signal looks scrambled, and my tuner wont pick up my cable signal when i try to set my signal up. Does anybody know what the hell is goin on here, id appriciate it if someone could help me.  I have dualcore AMD64 with windows XP Media 2005 SP2 .


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Need a lot more info here.

I assume you have an Internal TV tuner in your PC? 

You may need to check your system configuration and then rescan the channels again and see what happens. 

Note that most cable systems have the majority of the program material scrambled these days, so you may only get a few non scrambled channels. You usually need a cable box to feed the TV tuner on a PC. 

IMHO, Windows Media Center is a total waste for TV viewing without a decent tuner that supports cable cards. Easier to the the cable company provided DVR.

Who is your cable provider and where are you located?

JamesO


----------



## bodybagga (Aug 10, 2006)

It's ok now, but thanks anyways. I fixed the problem by updating rollup 2.


----------

